

How to Make Website Buttons that Initiate Phone Calls - dmor
http://www.twilio.com/docs/howto/clicktocall

======
nico
Again, no support for phones outside the US. There's a bunch of companies
providing great VoIP services with added value, yet most of them seem to think
there are no clients outside of the US. I wonder if it's difficult or just not
worth it for some reason.

~~~
dmor
We (Twilio) fully intend to support phones outside the US in the future.

Some of the challenges around international telephony include pricing and
government regulations, but we'll work past these and get there - and
certainly will let HN know when we do. :)

~~~
nico
I am not familiar with US telephony regulation, could you give an example
about this and how it makes your services harder to export? Thanks!

BTW, Twilio looks great to me, except I can't use it! I am not too fond of the
XML though.

~~~
dmor
One of the key things is that we need to make sure we honor tax law in various
countries... drop me a line at danielle@twilio.com if you want to discuss more
:)

------
jakewolf
Non hacker here - I could definitely use something like this for a drupal
directory site. Suggestions for implementing for people like me?

~~~
dmor
You might want to check out <http://www.magic-call-button.com>

They are a Twilio customer and have created an easy was to set this up.

